# Interested In Learning



## kwhit (Jan 8, 2010)

Go to Taxidermy.net, they have a forum where you can ask questions on any subject or even buy skins from other taxidemists. They also have a lot of other sections from suplliers (videos to forms) to state assoc. that you can join. Good Luck, it take a lot of time and work to become good at it, not that I'm trying to scare you off but "Mounted in Alaska" makes it seem way to easy, IMO. I know because I had a part time shop until I got divorced.


----------



## xKoldFuzionx (Jun 12, 2011)

Sweet, thanks. 

They do make it look easy, but I know it wont be. Lol

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

i got a few vhs tapes for sale... if you want..

i have How to mount a whitetail deer shoulder mount(which is good for just about any gamehead) and also how to mount a standing wood duck..(which is good to learn how to mount just about any bird for that matter)..

3 vhs tapes that sell new for $50

ill sell for $30 including shipping..


----------



## xKoldFuzionx (Jun 12, 2011)

Hmmm, I might have to think about that. I'd really like to learn to do a deer the most.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

Buy and watch Ricker Carters whitetail A to Z and then decide if you want to do it


----------



## xKoldFuzionx (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Waterfowlartist (Jun 20, 2011)

I learned taxidermy about 15 years ago from an old school taxidermist. I learned how to use the real heads on birds, wrap bodies for birds, carve fish bodies, bondo for deer ear liners, anything to save a buck. Most taxidermists today dont use these methods, and they have helped me out of a bind more than once ! I worked for him for 2 years to help him get caught up with his work( got paid very little), and I still help him sometimes. I bought books, videos, you name before I started working with him, I had very limited success. After working with him a couple of months thing started to come together. Beleive me, there is nothing like having 25 yrs of experience standing right next to you when you run into a bind !! I more or less learned the basics from him, and then I found out what did and did not work for me. Ive been in business full time (doing 99 % birds) for about 12 years, and do love my job. I dont think I could have made it to where I am today without my teacher ! I sure wish I could figure out how to post pictures on here, Ive tried and tried, with no luck !


----------



## xKoldFuzionx (Jun 12, 2011)

See, that's what I'd like to find is someone who's willing to teach me. Just doing little piddly jobs at first and working my way up would be awesome!

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Waterfowlartist (Jun 20, 2011)

Im moving to Atlanta, MI or Gladwin area next year ! Keep in touc!h


----------



## xKoldFuzionx (Jun 12, 2011)

For sure. What brings you up this way?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Waterfowlartist (Jun 20, 2011)

Gonna retire (Ill still do taxidermy part time)! The trout fishing is great up your way, the hunting is good too! Im gonna buy about 50 acres, build a custom log home. I couldnt think of a more beautiful place to spend the rest of my life. I come up to Northern Michigan about 3 times a year for hunting and fishing. Its a different world !


----------



## Lady Artemis (May 5, 2006)

I would love to learn taxidermy and do it as a full time career. However, it probably won't end up that way. So I have been doing some simple mounts for my own enjoyment. Here is a pic of my squirrel that I shot with my bow, it's still a work in progress, but you can get an idea of what it would look like. I ordered the "mounting a squirrel kit" from Cabelas, and a video & book about squirrel mounting from Van ***** Taxidermy. BTW, I've heard that some taxidermists consider mounting a squirrel beneath them, and you have a hard time finding one that's willing to do the job. I just looked at the project as an adventure and had some fun with it:


----------



## xKoldFuzionx (Jun 12, 2011)

Waterfowlartist said:


> Gonna retire (Ill still do taxidermy part time)! The trout fishing is great up your way, the hunting is good too! Im gonna buy about 50 acres, build a custom log home. I couldnt think of a more beautiful place to spend the rest of my life. I come up to Northern Michigan about 3 times a year for hunting and fishing. Its a different world !


Very nice, I can't blame you there. I dream of the day I can afford land of my own. That far north though, I hear the deer are sparse, but as long as you manage them, I'm sure you could have some nice ones roaming around.

I really need to get back into fishin' myself. I used to fly fish a bit, but started hunting and haven't thought of much else.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## xKoldFuzionx (Jun 12, 2011)

Lady Artemis said:


> I would love to learn taxidermy and do it as a full time career. However, it probably won't end up that way. So I have been doing some simple mounts for my own enjoyment. Here is a pic of my squirrel that I shot with my bow, it's still a work in progress, but you can get an idea of what it would look like. I ordered the "mounting a squirrel kit" from Cabelas, and a video & book about squirrel mounting from Van ***** Taxidermy. BTW, I've heard that some taxidermists consider mounting a squirrel beneath them, and you have a hard time finding one that's willing to do the job. I just looked at the project as an adventure and had some fun with it:
> 
> View attachment 1106450


Not bad, it's not a bad way to start. I love squirrel hunting, and that would be some great practice.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------

